# Bought 2 african dwarf frogs for my baby rhom



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Got bored at the lfs and i decided to give it a go and see how it goes. I will have my camera ready =)


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Forgot to mention im feeding it 2m morning


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Sounds good, hope he enjoys it as much as your gonna! :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HAHAHA







You murderer.. Cant wait to see pic


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i'm sensing a possible POTM . . . good luck, I hope the rhom enjoys his breakfast!

~Will.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

cant wait to see this


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I couldnt wait till morning so i threw them in. All my Rhom did was attack it and tried to catch but the couldnt becasue those buggers are so fast.


----------



## MantisKnight (Jul 25, 2003)

Is it ok to feed P's frogs? A lot of frogs are toxic to predators.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

True frogs have toxcins but at the size of these guys, they will not pose and danger if eaten.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

what happended to the pics that you promised
even if it did not catch them it must have got close hahahaha
dixon


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

There not dead







Should i be happy or sad? If you want photos of them in the tank with my rhom i can do that too.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thyou should of waited aliile longer...till morning...hope you get pic..me wanna see soem carnage


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I couldnt wait man! I was so bored


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

cut off some legs so they don't swim so fast, not all of them though, you still want to get some carnage out of them

then take pics


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

yea!! cripple em


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

take 'em out and throw them in later!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Frog feeding huh? *Moved to feeding discussion*


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

What a dud this event turned out to be. I woke up and checked on the fish and what happen was that he just tore up the stomach. I took pictures but its blurry and its a waste of my time to post it up unless you guys are diying to see hahaa. I still have one more frog in there.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah post them anyway we don't care as long as we get to see carnage HEHE


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

were the hell is the pic already


----------

